# Dwarf Gourami with Tetras



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

They should all be ok. Dwarfs can get a bit feisty on occasion, I myself have had better luck with Honey Gouramis. Otos should be fine, just like a small community and same goes for the glolights, I'd go with 6-10 and possibly more. The larger the school the better they'll behave and less infighting and picking that will be done. Good choice on an often passed over tetra that can really look great in a nice school.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've got a dwarf gourami in with my neon and glowlight tetras. No problems at all so far. It would seem like a pretty peaceful fish, but I'm told they're like bettas and you never know if you're going to get one with a more hostile temperament.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't speak for all dwarf gourami, as each fish has its own personality, but I can say mine has been fine with other fish. I have 1 powder blue dwarf gourami that's been with me about 1.5 years he use to share a tank with a leopard sailfin pleco (started at 2 inches now over 9) and Madagascar rainbow fish (started at 0.5 Inches may be 4 now). When the pleco was tiny the gourami would sneak pecks at its algae wafer but did not hog it or harass the pleco. The rainbow is much faster than the gourami but he still did fine at feeding time. Shortly before the rainbow and pleco were moved to a new tank the rainbow would frequently flare and gawk at the gourami (appeared to be tying to assert dominance) my gourami ignored it, was not threatened or show any real aggression back. The two would occasionally "school" and I feel me dwarf gourami is lonely now that he has no tank mates (adding new fish in spring). 
Aside from angels and bettas I think gourami get along pretty well with most other species... Can't speak for keeping shrimp with them though.
Excluding honey gourami, he males of the gourami breeds will harass and probably kill other gourami males.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

The tolerance gouramis display towards other fish in a community setting varies between individuals. Many keep them in community settings with success, but an angry gourami is quite capable of harassing smaller fish to death. Keep an eye on it and be prepared to separate it.


----------



## skelley (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a couple Honey Gouramis in with tetras and otos. Mine have been super peaceful, a definitely have the most personality in the tank. Always putting on a show for me when they see me, The Feeder of Fish.


----------



## stratg5 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a dwarf powder blue gourami and 8 rasboras in a 15 gallon and they do fine, the gourami is very peaceful just chases his reflection all day. Feeding time is no problem at all.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Gourami in general are individuals, like bettas (who are themselves basically gourami) and cichlids, so your mileage with tank mates will vary. Most dwarfs can live in communities, but a quarantine tank should still be on hand since sadistic dwarf gourami are not completely unknown.

Speaking of gourami...I have owned 3 paradise fish (supposedly much more aggressive than dwarfs) in a 29 gallon subtropical community with danios (some long finned) and variatus platies, and none have been truly aggressive. My first male, Bear (who died of columnaris while in quarantine about a week ago ) ignored almost everyone after the first few hours. Pearl, my female, would peck at ill or dying fish and at Bear (who chased after her frequently) but again does not normally disturb tank mates. My newest male, named Cape, is the most aggressive of the three, but still does not really bother anyone except Pearl and - oddly enough - specifically ORANGE fish, which currently consists solely of two of the three variatus platies. I think orange may be a dominance color in PF speak, although Bear did not hunt down one of the orange platies prior to his death (the other was adopted from a friend the same day I bought Cape).


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to keep two male dwarf gourami's with a school 6 pristella tetras and a few cory's in a non-planted 20g tank. There were no problems.


----------

